# Window Moulding 72 GTO



## DUFS72 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hello we recently inherited my father-in-laws 1972 GTO 455
We are restoring the car and I cannot find the rear window chrome moulding or a hood latch. Any suggestions?
I have searched year one, summit, opgi, etc,,,,
Thanks!!


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Try amesperf.com .... they should have those items you're looking to find.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here you go;

The Parts Place

Rear window trim part # XP4289G

Hood latch w/ outside release, part # BP1174F

Hood latch w/inside release, part # BP1181Z


----------

